# Throttlestop launching with PL1, PL2 & EDP Other Limit (yellow) - HP Omen 17-cb0xxx



## Kerem0613 (Apr 30, 2022)

Since "upgrading" to Windows 11 I've came across Throttlestop probably launching wrong PL1 and PL2 limits? If that's not the case, correct me please. Some things with Throttlestop went wrong. Almost every time when starting my laptop, I get these limit reasons from the beginning, even though I have disabled the PL2 control and set the control limit of PL1 to 100. These limitations (which I thought I had fixed) dramatically decrease my FPS in games. Lets take Warzone as an example, when I open my laptop and do not get these limit reasons, I usually have 60-110 FPS. When I open my laptop and these limitations appear, I only get around 20 FPS. I've set up throttlestop to autostart with my pc.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 30, 2022)

Boxes appearing yellow in Limit Reasons after first booting up is not unusual. It is not something to worry about. Some reasons for throttling can get triggered before the CPU is setup by the bios and before ThrottleStop starts running. You only have to worry when Limit Reasons reports boxes in red. That indicates that throttling is in progress.

The biggest problem I see is you have selected Disable Turbo so your CPU is only running at 2600 MHz instead of 4000 MHz. Why have you decided to reduce performance that much?

The 9750H has a 45W TDP rating.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




During any long term test, it is not unusual for some HP laptops to set the PL1 power limit internally to 45W. There are multiple sets of turbo power limits. ThrottleStop does not have access to the power limits managed by an embedded controller (EC). You can disable the MMIO power limits and you can set the MSR power limits to 100W but this does not do anything if HP has set the internal EC power limit is to only 45W. The lowest power limit always wins control of the CPU.

Turn the Log File option on and go play a game for at least 15 minutes. Clear the Disable Turbo box before you start testing. If your computer runs too hot then it is time for a cleaning and you should probably replace the thermal paste. Attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is running.


----------



## Kerem0613 (Apr 30, 2022)

Thanks for replying, I will try doing the test as soon as I can. I've turned turbo off, because I thought I wouldn't really benefit from it, because my CPU would run way too hot in higher end games like Warzone, for a similar performance. To see if my claim is still valid, I will try comparing games with and without Turbo boost and look if I get good performance off of it again. Thanks alot!

Edit: I have another question. Why does Intel label my processor at 4.5GHz turbo, even though I can only achieve around 4GHz?

Alright I'm done doing the test and the results are interesting. So before actually enabling turbo, in my limitations it was showing PL1 and EDP Other in yellow. After enabling Turbo boost, I started playing Warzone and as I've said, my FPS were terrible. I had around 40 FPS with the yellow Limits (so it was a bit better than without turbo but still). When playing for about 15 minutes, it showed me these 2 Limits.




It's probably thermal throttling, because on Warzone my CPU with Turbo is sitting at around 96°C. But I don't understand the EDP Other.


----------



## unclewebb (May 1, 2022)

Kerem0613 said:


> Why does Intel label my processor at 4.5GHz turbo


Your CPU can run at 4.5 GHz but it only uses this speed when one core is active. Windows runs hundreds of background tasks so it is rare for only one core to be active. 





Your screenshot shows a problem with Clock Modulation throttling. The Mod column in the monitoring table should always show 100.0. Your screenshot shows 50.0 which means the performance of the CPU is being killed internally. The log file CLOCKMOD column also shows a constant 50.0. To try to fix this throttling problem, you need to check the Clock Mod box on the main screen of ThrottleStop and you need to set that to 100.0.

I do not recommend doing that until you disassemble your laptop and try to fix your cooling. Your CPU is being throttled to death for a reason. It is running way too hot. The cooling is so bad that you are never going to see maximum performance let alone consistent performance. 

An HP Omen 17 might not have the world's best cooling but it should be a lot better than what your data is showing. 

EDP OTHER will light up red under the RING column anytime, PL1, PL2 or THERMAL light up red under the CORE column. You can ignore the RING column. When something is red under the CORE column, that is the problem. When it says THERMAL in red, your computer is thermal throttling. It is reducing performance significantly, trying to keep the CPU from having a nuclear melt down. 

Watch some YouTube videos about how to repair your laptop. For most recent laptops, basic maintenance is not that difficult.


----------



## Kerem0613 (May 1, 2022)

Yeah I'll do that, never going to buy from HP again I guess.


----------



## unclewebb (May 1, 2022)

Kerem0613 said:


> never going to buy from HP again


Most mainstream manufacturers are all the same. The vast majority of laptops sold all have heatsinks that are barely adequate. Your temperatures are really bad so I am assuming that there must be a lot of dust in the heatsink or it was not installed correctly. Gaming oriented laptops need regular maintenance to achieve maximum performance.


----------



## Kerem0613 (May 1, 2022)

I'd be glad if they at least had a good customer service, but thats not the case sadly. At least the problem got fixed (I don't know if its thanks to that) by enabling the PL2 and setting PL1 to 45 and disabling the control of it afterwards. At least I don't have to keep the clock mod to 100% all the time. Thanks alot for your help I really appreciate it. Do you think I should apply liquid metal?

Oh and also, do you think I should send the Laptop to HP for them to fix my issues, or should I just keep maintaining it myself? I still have warranty till 2023.


----------



## unclewebb (May 1, 2022)

I prefer doing my own maintenance. It might be two weeks turn around time if you have to ship your laptop to HP and there is no guarantee that it will be any better. No one cares more about your laptop than you do.



Kerem0613 said:


> don't have to keep the clock mod to 100%


Keep an eye on that. Any computer that is working correctly should always show clock modulation at 100.0%.


----------

